# Public Service job questions: clerical officer role 3 role in a hospital.



## jillyb (17 Jul 2008)

Hi


I applied for a clerical officer role 3 role in a hospital. The description said 35 hour week. would that be 9-5? 
Also i was to send 4 copies of the application form, which i did. ( didn't send separate cv as wasn't sure)

What i'm wondering is can anyone tell me would they think this would be a good job to go for? can't be too fussy anyways as its hard to find a job these days.

I have never worked within the public sector and i'm not sure will they have aptitude testing for the job etc?

It requires administration experience and a degree, which i have. 

There is a list of duties such as;



1. Maintenance of all Leave Records, incl. Sick Leave, Time Accrued Leave, and Holiday Leave for Laboratory Services
2. Provide Data Entry for Laboratory Services.
3. Provide general accounts support inc. coding of invoices.
4. Record minutes of Management meetings.
5. Maintenance of records and filing system.
6. Handle daily correspondence, open mail etc.
7. Maintain stationary requirements for the department.
8. Support to Laboratory Manager and other senior laboratory staff.
9. Referral of enquiries from individuals or organisations to relevant personnel within the Department.
10. General office duties including filing, correspondence, archiving, typing, and database entry.
11. Any other reasonable requests

thanks


----------



## j26 (17 Jul 2008)

*Re: Civil Service job*

I'm in the civil service, which is slightly different from the HSE - I think holidays are better in the HSE for one - but they are similar enough.

Most clerical officers are on flexible working hours, i.e. you have to work an average 7 hour day (lunchtime is unpaid), but how you work it is up to you, within limits e.g. you can start between 8 and 10 and take lunch as you see fit between 12:30 and 2:30 and can finish off any time between 4 and 6:30.  Obviously it's subject to the needs of the office, for example if working on public counters your flexibility may be curtailed.  Given the duties involved I'd say your hours could be flexible enough.

It is a good job.  There are good perks such as good leave, a good pension, career break opportunities, family friendly policies (worksharing etc), job security, and the opportunity to go for internal promotion competitions which would not otherwise be available to you.  The level of stress is lower than in the private sector.

With your degree you could probably earn more in your take home pay in the private sector, but the public sector has an overall package that is attractive in other ways.


----------



## Welfarite (17 Jul 2008)

*Re: Civil Service job*



j26 said:


> The level of stress is lower than in the private sector.


 
That's a personal opinion! Try working as a Clerical Officer on the counter of a dole office in Clondalkin/Tallacht/Coolock, with public opening hours 9.15 to 4.00!

That aside, the description fo the job sounds liek you won't be dealing with general public and therefore will be relatively stress-free! I would say that four applications (you should have enclosed four CVs) indicates an interview (maybe aptitude testign if the application level is high?), three copies of application for  3 interviewers and one for Personnel records.


----------



## Mar123 (17 Jul 2008)

*Re: Civil Service job*



> you should have enclosed four CVs


Why. She was asked for 4 application forms, which she sent, and which would contain the same information as her C.V. If she was asked for an application form, that's all that will be looked at.


----------



## Welfarite (17 Jul 2008)

*Re: Civil Service job*



Mar123 said:


> Why. She was asked for 4 application forms, which she sent, and which would contain the same information as her C.V. If she was asked for an application form, that's all that will be looked at.


 

If she was asked for CVs, she should have provided a copy with the 4 applications. If not, then you're right. Send none.


----------



## Calebs Dad (17 Jul 2008)

*Re: Civil Service job*

Work for the HSE, just moved there from private sector. Application forms on occassion ask for competency type questions to be answered which is different from CV info. Job is pretty secure, benefits from Social Partnership Pay Awards and plenty of opportunity's. On the downside, red tape, constant budget cut, cost saving targets and on occassion low morale


----------



## mrsk (19 Jul 2008)

*Re: Civil Service job*

Grade 3 Clerical Officer is the entry level into the HSE, Local Authorities, Vocational Comittees, Hospitals etc. If you are made permanent you would have a job for life subject to a satisfactory probationary period. Regular increments over 17 years. 

Grade 3 is a Public Servant role, not Civil Servant. Different Grade Structrure/Different Promotional Paths, No automatic promotion in Public Sector. 

Civil Servants have automatic promotion based on service. 

Job Security, Pension(you make contribution) possible career progression, Opportunity to avail of career breaks, educational assistance, job sharing etc. 

*As a HSE worker in a local health centre, I would also agree that stress levels are very high!* And going to get higher due to more cutbacks, budgetary controls, rising unemployment and non replacement of staff going on maternity leave, retiring etc. 

Constant abuse from members of the public, who constantly tell me they pay my wages, (I'm a taxpayer too) think its ok to roar and shout to get what they think they are entitled to. 
Staff on the frontline dealing with public regularly in tears. 
At the end of the Day we can only give the public what they are entitled too, unfortunately the public are expecting more. 
However HSE Clerical Officers have no part in the decision making process. 
Civil Servants/Mary Harney in the Dept of Health - Hawkins House are the legislators/policy makers, although they rarely if ever have to deal with the public on a regular basis. 
You may have joined at a bad time ie budget cutbacks etc, although in the currrent climate if you get the job take it. 

Usually interview structure is competency based. They will only judge you on the interview! 
They will query you on 4 subjects such as

Time Management
Flexibility
Teamwork
Communication Skills 
Problem Solving. 

Just a tip - think of two positive examples of each subject and one negative example. 
i.e. 
How would you manage your time effectively whilst compiling a project?
Did teamwork ever fail you? 

Once you have two years experience in the common recruitment pool, (Various Hospitals, HSE, VEC, Co. Councils) you are eligible to apply for jobs (promotion)that are exclusive to the same common recruitment pool. 

Good Luck!


----------



## gipimann (19 Jul 2008)

*Re: Civil Service job*



mrsk said:


> Civil Servants have automatic promotion based on service.


 
Just to say from my experience working with a Civil Service Department (though I don't work for the civil service) is that this practice has gone now - it used to be the case many years ago, but not any more.     Promotions are interview-based.


----------

